# How Many Chickens in an 8x12 Coop



## Tara Brown (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi All,

I am getting a coop built soon - 8x12 shed that i will then outfit as a coop inside. The coop will be inside a 200x200 fenced paddock that the chicken will share with 2 sheep

Looking to get some good layers and dual-purpose birds. How many chickens can comfortably fit in a 8x12 shed? They will be let out every day.


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

Thats 96 square feet. As a general rule people like to give them 4 square feet per bird in there house so that about 24 birds.


----------



## Tara Brown (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for doing the math for me - i stink at math!


----------



## theporkstork (Dec 31, 2005)

From my experience you would be more content, and the birds more comfortable, by giving each bird 8 square feet. When you house the maximum number per square foot, you will have more moisture build up in the winter months and their litter/bedding will soil much more quickly and more prone to have ammonia build up if not cleaned out often, which can lead to respiratory problems. I bed with pine wood shavings and by giving each bird 8 square feet, their pens don't become soiled too soon and the shavings help control odor.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I agree with theporkstork. Just because you CAN fit that many into that space, doesn't mean you SHOULD. Everyone will be much happier if they have way more room than they need.


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

Being as the OP has a 40 thousand square foot lot for them I don't think 24 birds would feel crowded in the space that generally could hold 4000+ birds.


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

We built our coop from an old 8x12 shed. We kept the bones of the building and added the rest. 

We have 9 birds currently. Started with 13 a year ago. The 9 birds do great on two roosts in the coop. Agree about not wanting too many or it will get stinky fast. 

Currently have 8 guinea keets being kept in the coop in a brooder box right now. When they are big enough, they will be allowed to go out and free-range with the girls. Don't know if they will want to roost in the coop or if they will head for the trees. If they stay in the coop at night, I'll have to add another roost. 

Don't know how to post pictures, but hubby did a pretty good job for being a computer geek


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

RebelCowboySnB said:


> Being as the OP has a 40 thousand square foot lot for them I don't think 24 birds would feel crowded in the space that generally could hold 4000+ birds.


That's fine if the weather is always nice and they can go out all year round.


----------



## moonkitten (Mar 4, 2005)

mammabooh said:


> That's fine if the weather is always nice and they can go out all year round.


Exactly! The OP is in Owen Sound (Ontario) which has severe winters. Three foot snow accumulation is not uncommon. 

My hens won't leave the coop once there's 6 inches of snow on the ground unless I shovel out a strip of pen and put straw down.Course, my hens could be spoiled rincess:

I'd go with whatever will fit in the coop comfortably during the winter.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

I have 23 birds in a 8x12 coop, there seems to be plenty of room. They are just starting to free range. In winter they are going to have to deal with the confinement when snows are heavy but that's the way it goes when you're a bird (there's always plenty of room in the freezer for those who don't like it).


----------

